# Rescind and buy on secondary or keep developer deal?



## jhw4847bw (Sep 16, 2018)

I bought a HGV Grand Islander (HI) 1 BR for $48K and got 7,200 points plus some bonus points. I am a points buyer not a resort buyer. Biggest reason for buying is to spend a couple of months each year in Portugal and other European resorts. 

It is pretty clear not a better deal is available on the used market but wondering two things:
1- how do you find a legit secondary deal and am I better off getting a lawyer (Experienced in TS) to manage the deal?

2- how much grief am I going to get from HGV for rescinding?

Thanks

BONUS QUESTION: anyone buy the American Express Hilton Aspire card ($450/yr)? I would buy it for the Hilton Diamond designation but wondering what others think.

Thanks


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Sep 16, 2018)

jhw4847bw said:


> I bought a HGV Grand Islander (HI) 1 BR for $48K and got 7,200 points plus some bonus points.
> 
> 2- how much grief am I going to get from HGV for rescinding?
> 
> Thanks



Rescinding is like returning clothes to a store because you decided to . 
You do not have to give them a reason . 

Just follow the instructions - 100 % . / included  dated receipt from USPS when mailed etc.

DO NOT : go back and speak to sales / It is just an opportunity for grief .


----------



## dayooper (Sep 16, 2018)

jhw4847bw said:


> I bought a HGV Grand Islander (HI) 1 BR for $48K and got 7,200 points plus some bonus points. I am a points buyer not a resort buyer. Biggest reason for buying is to spend a couple of months each year in Portugal and other European resorts.
> 
> It is pretty clear not a better deal is available on the used market but wondering two things:
> 1- how do you find a legit secondary deal and am I better off getting a lawyer (Experienced in TS) to manage the deal?
> ...



1a. You will find better deals on the resale market. Timeshares aren’t used like a car. You are just buying the right to use, not the actual unit. You will never know what unit you own and someone will have already stayed in your room. I found a 7000 point 2 bedroom platinum at the Flamingo for $4500. If you aren’t worried about where you stay, Las Vegas would be your best bet. You can find a 7000 point 2 bedroom platinum units for around $1 a point ( and that should pass ROFR). These would have MF’s between $810 and $1000. 

1b. No, you don’t need a lawyer. Use a reputable agent (Judi Koz, Seth Nock, Diane Nadeau) or find one on Redweek.com, myresortnetwork.com or here on our Tug marketplace. 

2. HGVC will try to convince you to stop you from recinding, don’t fall for it. Don’t call them or answer your phone from an unknown. Send your letter in and wait for your deposit to be returned. It’s your right given to by the law. They have to recind if you do it properly (as told to you by your paperwork) and sent by certified mail within the allowed period for the state you bought in.

3. I know nothing of the Amex card you are referring to.

Don’t wait to send that letter in. It’s your only chance to save thousands of dollars.


----------



## Panina (Sep 16, 2018)

jhw4847bw said:


> I bought a HGV Grand Islander (HI) 1 BR for $48K and got 7,200 points plus some bonus points. I am a points buyer not a resort buyer. Biggest reason for buying is to spend a couple of months each year in Portugal and other European resorts.
> 
> It is pretty clear not a better deal is available on the used market but wondering two things:
> 1- how do you find a legit secondary deal and am I better off getting a lawyer (Experienced in TS) to manage the deal?
> ...


Hi, welcome to Tug.  So glad you found tug to rescind in time and saved $48,000.

There are many legit realtors that you can find resale with. Dayooper listed a few many tuggers used.  There are also deals on eBay.  Before bidding best to ask tuggers about the seller to make sure there is good feedback.  Many times on the tug marketplace you can also find resales.


----------



## SmithOp (Sep 16, 2018)

Portugal is hard to get in during the summer if you don’t own there.  You might want to think about where to own if you are based in Europe.  There is a resale office for the properties in Scotland and they have a very favorable maint fee per point ratio.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tombanjo (Sep 16, 2018)

check out the "points guy" or frequent flyer website for details on the amex card. HH is promoting it with 150K points now.


----------



## Egret1986 (Sep 16, 2018)

jhw4847bw said:


> 2- how much grief am I going to get from HGV for rescinding?




Rescind this purchase.  Follow the instructions.  You do not have to speak to HGVC, so no grief will be involved.  Send in your rescind letter immediately.  Welcome to TUG.  After you've taken the steps to rescind this purchase, come back and learn, ask questions, and make an informed purchase on the resale market.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 16, 2018)

congrats on finding us in time to save a fortune!


----------



## Smclaugh99 (Sep 16, 2018)

jhw4847bw said:


> BONUS QUESTION: anyone buy the American Express Hilton Aspire card ($450/yr)? I would buy it for the Hilton Diamond designation but wondering what others think.
> 
> Thanks



I recently upgraded from regular HH Amex to the Aspire Amex. The Diamond status alone is worth it, plus 14x points at Hilton, 7x for travel, and 3x for everything else. That, plus $250 statement credit for purchases through Hilton and Priority Pass airport lounge access makes the $450 fee easier. It’s a better way to build up HHonors points than converting club points (even at 50:1). 

Sean


----------



## GT75 (Sep 16, 2018)

jhw4847bw said:


> Biggest reason for buying is to spend a couple of months each year in Portugal and other European resorts.



If you plan to go several months each year to Portugal or Italy or Scotland, then I would recommend owning there.     As already pointed out, Portugal is very hard (very limited) to book at certain times of the year for even those that own there.


----------



## brp (Sep 20, 2018)

Smclaugh99 said:


> That, plus $250 statement credit for purchases through Hilton ...



Note that this is only for Resort properties and does not apply to regular Hilton hotels.

Cheers.


----------



## MikeinSoCal (Sep 20, 2018)

Smclaugh99 said:


> The Diamond status alone is worth it


I'm a Diamond member and unless I travel overseas.  I don't see the benefit of being a Diamond member, other than the welcome I get at check-in (tongue in cheek).


----------



## brp (Sep 20, 2018)

MikeinSoCal said:


> I'm a Diamond member and unless I travel overseas.  I don't see the benefit of being a Diamond member, other than the welcome I get at check-in (tongue in cheek).



Even domestically we've gotten: early check-in fees waived, late check-out, lounge access (where applicable domestically...admittedly not many places), breakfast (full at most places, while Gold would have an upcharge). But, yeah, definitely worth more overseas.

Cheers.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Sep 20, 2018)

brp said:


> Note that this is only for Resort properties and does not apply to regular Hilton hotels.
> 
> Cheers.


Yes, and when they say resort properties they mean whatever they call RESORT not HGVC properties.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Sep 20, 2018)

Smclaugh99 said:


> I recently upgraded from regular HH Amex to the Aspire Amex. The Diamond status alone is worth it, plus 14x points at Hilton, 7x for travel, and 3x for everything else. That, plus $250 statement credit for purchases through Hilton and Priority Pass airport lounge access makes the $450 fee easier. It’s a better way to build up HHonors points than converting club points (even at 50:1).
> 
> Sean


Isn't there a $250 credit on airlines extras?  Does that relate to baggage?  What about purchasing seat upgrades like Hawaiian Airlines extra comfort seats that cost $140 ea?


----------



## brp (Sep 20, 2018)

Tamaradarann said:


> Yes, and when they say resort properties they mean whatever they call RESORT not HGVC properties.


Yup. However, there are like 109 or so of them, so not hard to find.We've taken advantage of this at one place already and the Hilton Torrey Pines in San Diego (near relatives) is a resort as well.

Cheers.


----------



## brp (Sep 20, 2018)

Tamaradarann said:


> Isn't there a $250 credit on airlines extras?  Does that relate to baggage?  What about purchasing seat upgrades like Hawaiian Airlines extra comfort seats that cost $140 ea?



Yup. That, too. And even some gift cards work 

Cheers.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Sep 21, 2018)

Tamaradarann said:


> Isn't there a $250 credit on airlines extras?  Does that relate to baggage?  What about purchasing seat upgrades like Hawaiian Airlines extra comfort seats that cost $140 ea?



You have to select the airline in advance, and you can the change once a year.  Most of the major airlines are included, however Hawaiian is not an Amex partner so the credit won't work with them.


----------



## brp (Sep 21, 2018)

1Kflyerguy said:


> You have to select the airline in advance, and you can the change once a year.  Most of the major airlines are included, however Hawaiian is not an Amex partner so the credit won't work with them.



Thanks for the correction (and sorry for my incorrect answer- was not aware of the partnership angle here). In general, fees such as he above would be included in this...but it has to be a partner airline 

Cheers.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Sep 21, 2018)

Tamaradarann said:


> Yes, and when they say resort properties they mean whatever they call RESORT not HGVC properties.



I have the Aspire card and was checking the benefits yesterday, as i am planning a couple of hotel trips.  I noticed the eligible resort list now includes many, if not all of the HGVC resorts. That is a change from when the card was first rolled out.  I not sure if my maintenance fees will count, that would be ideal.  Otherwise there is pretty good chance I will spend $250 on food and drinks at an HGVC resort, particularly if i will be getting a credit back for it.


----------



## brp (Sep 21, 2018)

1Kflyerguy said:


> I have the Aspire card and was checking the benefits yesterday, as i am planning a couple of hotel trips.  I noticed the eligible resort list now includes many, if not all of the HGVC resorts. That is a change from when the card was first rolled out.  I not sure if my maintenance fees will count, that would be ideal.  Otherwise there is pretty good chance I will spend $250 on food and drinks at an HGVC resort, particularly if i will be getting a credit back for it.



Also (not as applicable to HGVC, but to other resorts), the actual room rate counts...as long as it is *not* done as a pre-paid rate, but all paid at check-out. I don't believe that the T&Cs explicitly say that, but this is what has been happening last time I read about it on Flyertalk. (Our trip was to Aruba on free nights/points...so we got about $234 of the $250 on drinks/snacks )

Cheers.


----------



## coachBoris (Sep 23, 2018)

dayooper said:


> 1a. You will find better deals on the resale market. Timeshares aren’t used like a car. You are just buying the right to use, not the actual unit. You will never know what unit you own and someone will have already stayed in your room. I found a 7000 point 2 bedroom platinum at the Flamingo for $4500. If you aren’t worried about where you stay, Las Vegas would be your best bet. You can find a 7000 point 2 bedroom platinum units for around $1 a point ( and that should pass ROFR). These would have MF’s between $810 and $1000.
> 
> 1b. No, you don’t need a lawyer. Use a reputable agent (Judi Koz, Seth Nock, Diane Nadeau) or find one on Redweek.com, myresortnetwork.com or here on our Tug marketplace.
> 
> ...


Diane Nadeu was great to work with when I bought a 2BR OS at ASC.  I highly recommend her.


----------

